# OHHH My achin' back!



## Medic9 (Nov 9, 2008)

:blink:So, after learning proper lifting techniques and advising fellow co-workers to learn them, guess who is in bed with a back injury? Me! I am so upset but I have to honestly say that no matter what I would have done I would have hurt my back on this call. 
I have seen a chiropractor (has done wonders), been doing stretches and trying to refrain from lifting anything too heavy. Do any of you have any suggestions to a speedy recovery?


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 9, 2008)

i have a patented three part process.

vicodin.

bourbon.

rest/heat.

aside from that, see a dr and a physical therapist and do every darn thing the physical therapist says(if you have a good one). i had a three month vacation with my back injury and a little better than four when i effed up my rotator cuff and my therapist was a brutal bastad, but we got it done and after both injuries i was back to 100%.


----------



## Medic9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you for your advice. I have been biting the bullet trying to doctor myself but its time to seek treatment.


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 9, 2008)

i wouldnt still be able to work if i hadnt done it right. i never could have rehabed my shoulder alone.

the key with pt is make sure your therapist is good. aside from making sure their certs are legit, try and talk with a former patient(im willing to bet someone from your service has had an oopsie that required tx. find out who they went to and get a review). a bad therapist can make a minor injury a surgical case. a good one can make a surgical case a minor injury.


----------



## Sapphyre (Nov 11, 2008)

I second KevD.  Do not try to self treat a back injury, get a good physical terrorist, and do exactly what they say.

Now, excuse me while I go take my own advice and do my post SI sprain home exercises.


----------



## Medic9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Went to the doctor today and got my referral to PT. He said that I have been doing everything right and to continue but I MUST follow up with PT. Then I went to the chiropractor and got all snapped crackled and popped. He massaged the knots in my lower back and told me to go to PT. I feel better today but dread going to work tomorrow. The only consulation I have is the pt that put me in this condition has passed away so I don't have to worry about lifting them ever again. The pt was over 700lbs.


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 11, 2008)

it took me two otj injuries before i decided my health was more important that my job. since then, i have never, not once, not one single time lifted more weight than i am physically capable of and required to do so by the regulations of my state(125lbs/person).

i will sit on scene until the cows come home until we have enough manpower to do the job. if that means three trucks, then three trucks it is. my personal health and safety is 1000 times and then some more important than my employers schedule or call volume.


----------



## wxduff (Nov 11, 2008)

A tip:

When your back gets better, I suggest starting some core body exercise. A lot of people who do heavy lifting don't realize that you hurt your back because you do something you don't have the muscle for!

Your abs and lower back are key to keeping your back healthy. The abs are important because they help your back manage the weight of your upper body, and whatever you're holding/lifting. Also, for lifting, you want decent leg strength. I'd recommend lunges for the leg strength. Also, if you're in a gym or your workplace has weights, nothing can build leg and back strength like working with to good old free weights. Squats, Deadlifts, and power cleans.

BUT DON'T DO ANY OF THESE THINGS UNTIL YOU'RE BACK TO 100%!!! These are things to take into consideration once you're healthy again.

And you can trust me when it comes to lifting strength. I went to NY States for Greco-Roman wrestling.







I used to do that at the 285 pound weight class. I weighed 215 pounds. I threw people over my head that weigh 70 pounds more than me.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll never forget doing my ride-alongs as an EMT.  The guy lectured me for 14 hours on lifting.  He went over every single scenario and how to properly lift the patient.  When I showed up to work the truck a week later he was out of work on a back injury.  The dreaded king size bed got him.  

Though it may be expensive, physical therapy is your best bet towards a quick and full recovery.  Good luck!


----------



## Medic9 (Nov 11, 2008)

We toned out 4 or 5 times for manpower and couldn't get anyone. Between the ambulance crew, family members and the two FF's we had 8 people to move the pt. We slid a sheet under the legs and tied it to lift them to slide a wooden short board under them. I was holding the board. 
 I have been putting off going to the gym, I guess this is just the wake up call I needed. 

Thank you all for the advice and exercises I should do.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 11, 2008)

*If you stay with field EMS you will damage your back more.*

Sorry, hard fact. Consider beginning to move on to next phase of life.


----------



## Medic9 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh I couldn't move on to something else! I love my job. My back is feeling better and have only had one really bad muscle spasm since starting treatment.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 1, 2008)

Knowing you can get hurt is the best way to reinforce the need for proper body mechanics on the job. 

And my regimen is ice and walking. I know they say rest, but every time I've combined a back injury with a lot of sitting around, its made it worse. A nice gentle walk on smooth ground helps me recuperate. Also, I do a lot of yoga. The gentle stretching really helps not only heal back injuries but to avoid them as well.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Jan 17, 2009)

KEVD18 said:


> i have a patented three part process.
> 
> *vicodin.
> 
> ...



You are my hero.


----------



## Onceamedic (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a personal trainer that I work with twice a week.  She is worth every penny.  I cannot believe the improvements in balance and strength.  It makes my job a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## WiFi_Cowgirl (Jan 20, 2009)

I use an herbal concepts heated back pac.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000Q3432M


----------

